# Sheepie, Tautog, Spadefish, Puppy Drum at Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (Sep 28, 2019)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I went to CBBT to bring some fillet to share with my colleague at work.
I caugt 15 spadefish at 7"-11" on clam, a 22" sheepie, 1 16" tog, 2 small puppy drum, & 1 conger eel on shrimp

Here is my fishing log:





Joe


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

very nice. Thanks


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## rdbjr (Aug 12, 2009)

Your videos and fishing talent never cease to amaze me. Thanks for all your posts.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice work Joe.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice Joe. Thanks for sharing.


----------

